#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  perforation techniques in oil & gas

## ray

1) What is the perforation techniques in oil & gas used nowdays ? 
2) if we want to perforate the well for production how can we determine the level of perforatin ? 
3) how can we determine how many holes needed in the perforation ?


4) what is the defference between perforating the oil well and perforating the gas well ?
5) what is the possible problem that will we face while perforating ? 
6) what is the solution of these problems ?See More: perforation techniques in oil & gas

----------


## mahmoud ali

perforation technique used are like tcp csg gun 
levelof perforation depend on amount of rat hole wanted to be may be 50 m or more or less

----------


## Faisal Altaai

> 1) What is the perforation techniques in oil & gas used nowdays ? 
> 2) if we want to perforate the well for production how can we determine the level of perforatin ? 
> 3) how can we determine how many holes needed in the perforation ?
> 4) what is the defference between perforating the oil well and perforating the gas well ?
> 5) what is the possible problem that will we face while perforating ? 
> 6) what is the solution of these problems ?



Dear oiler here is some presentation that answer all of your questions.

----------


## iro

Thank You

----------


## emad_zaki2008

thank you

----------


## shahzad ashraf

Thank U

----------


## shodan86

thankyou..

----------


## alba

Thank You

----------


## Isra Ismail

Thank You

----------


## condecodon2003

thank you very much

----------


## dariush

thank you

----------


## nay_den

thanks

----------


## vastaguen

> Dear oiler here is some presentation that answer all of your questions.






hi, i cant open the zip can you upload again please thanks.See More: perforation techniques in oil & gas

----------


## xiaobaiw

perforate software?
share it plz

----------

